# Shadow Report: Microsoft at CES



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Microsoft showed Windows 7 beta. To be honest, if I didn't know better, I'd have thought it was Vista. Sure, the user interface is a little better, a little different, but honestly it doesn't represent the same quantum leap in design that we've seen before. I predict that Windows 7 will be a success, because of course it will be completely compatible with Vista... it is Vista with better marketing. 

In addition. Microsoft showed more multi-touch UI, as most of us have already seen on the news channels. Yesterday's news. In fact, All of Microsoft's marketing looked like it hadn't changed since last year. 

Windows Mobile was certainly in the house, but it was Windows Mobile 6.5 and there was no real talk of Windows Mobile 7. This once-dominant OS is getting leapfrogged by Apple and others, and Microsoft needs to ramp it up.


----------

